# Help on Lido 120



## Tunafish (4 Mar 2009)

Hi,

can anyone tell me if it's safe to remove the brace from a Juwel Lido 120 in order to install an overtank luminaire?. It looks like it's not a conventional juwel brace and may just be there for the light unit?.


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Mar 2009)

A few people people on here have removed braces from their Juwel tanks and not had any problems but you do so at your own risk!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> A few people people on here have removed braces from their Juwel tanks and not had any problems but you do so at your own risk!!!


Yep and the Lido is quite tall too, I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I did that to my Rio haha


----------



## Tunafish (6 Mar 2009)

Cheers fella's.
Yeah, they are tall tanks!, guess my options would be fitting an aracadia unit onto the top brace itself or purchasing myself a new braceless tank, although I'm guessing I'm looking at about Â£150-180 for one of roughly the same size. I dont mind losing some tank height although I dont think my pair of full size discus would be too happy, although they are the only fish in there. I'm currently running the system with an Eheim Proffesional 2026 so I'm also looking at getting myself some clear tubing/glassware as well!.


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Mar 2009)

Has it got a plastic bar running across the tank about halfway along the tank?  I'm just wondering whether you're talking about the surround rather than a cross-brace?


----------



## Tunafish (7 Mar 2009)

No, it's just a surround I think. There's no bar, do you think this wouldn't make any difference to the strength of the tank if I removed it?.


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Mar 2009)

If it's just a strip around the tank then I wouldn't have thought it'd have much effect on the tank.  IT's still your own choice to remove it though!!!


----------

